# Any one know who shot this Elk



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone know who shot this elk, or if you shot it please e-mail me I have your camera and would like to return it.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

With that stick flipper it could only be 1 of about 5 people in the entire state. TEX, are you missing a camera? :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

If you look closely you can see that this is a photoshop. The bow laying next to the elk is a recurve...


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

I didn't know the Indians had cameras back then.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



idiot with a bow said:


> If you look closely you can see that this is a photoshop. The bow laying next to the elk is a recurve...


Good point, now that I look closer, it appears that the antlers are painted on, that bull has nipples. j/k


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

I have nipples Focker...can you milk me???


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

thats a nice bull! even better with the recurve. congrads to the person that shot it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



NHS said:


> With that stick flipper it could only be 1 of about 5 people in the entire state. TEX, are you missing a camera? :mrgreen:


Nope. besides, I don't shoot a Howat Hunter, I shoot a Black Widow. :mrgreen:

And you're funny IWAB, photoshop indeed. :roll: A recurve is a superior hunting weapon. Between me, my brother, Garth, and Quintin we've put 28 elk on the ground in the last twelve years with crappy, old, slow, traditional equipment. How many elk you and your buddys killed with your speedbows? 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> A recurve is a superior hunting weapon.


Superior to what? :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



proutdoors said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > A recurve is a superior hunting weapon.
> ...


Superior to the complicated, over weight, boat anchors they hunt with today. Let me also back up and say it is a superior hunting weapon in the right hands. You do have to get closer, and you won't get as many shots, but the shots you do get are usually death to whatever you're shooting at. A recurve requires no additional thought process when shooting it. No rangefinders, no light restrictions, you can soot it standing, sitting, bent over, straight up and down or canted clear to one side, up hill, downhill it's that same, It's your brain telling your hand and your eye where to shoot. Pure lethality when hunting. Modern equipment to often is used as a crutch for poor hunting skills. If you're a poor hunter, and you can't shoot a recurve worth a crap, you're dead in the water. But if you can get to within 80 yards of a deer, (and who can't) you've actually got a chance if you can shoot a speedbow halfway decent. Trouble is, not too many guys can shoot at 80 yards either. Crappy hunters shooting at animals out of their range with inferior equipment. Sounds like a recipe for disaster to me. :| :mrgreen:

BTW Pro, when are we gonna go pick out your new recurve? _(O)_


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > With that stick flipper it could only be 1 of about 5 people in the entire state. TEX, are you missing a camera? :mrgreen:
> ...


I have put 3 on the ground since 2004 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

You da man! 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > With that stick flipper it could only be 1 of about 5 people in the entire state. TEX, are you missing a camera? :mrgreen:
> ...




I've done my share but can we help it if we are just a bit particular? It's not about numbers, its about size! I have shot 2 spike heads, two rag 5's, a 6 that scored 277, and a 6 that scored 320. That is just over 1,000 inches of bone. How much bone did your spikes and cows total. :mrgreen: Plus you can add my 16 bonus points that I now have and they ought to be worth at least 50 points each bringing my total to well over 1800 points. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

Ya, but how many years and how many diffrent states did it take you to do all that. AND how many were shot with a bow? :twisted:

Still though, pretty impressive. 8) :wink: Scotty, If I were only half that man you are... 

BTW, did you check out the videos we now have on the EPEK sight?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, but how many years and how many diffrent states did it take you to do all that. *AND how many were shot with a bow*? :twisted: All of those were.
> 
> Still though, pretty impressive. 8) :wink: Scotty, If I were only half that man you are...
> 
> BTW, did you check out the videos we now have on the EPEK sight?


I did see the video's. That is awesome. Can we get the video that was on there as well or do we need to load it to Youtube first? All we need now is our photo's page to do a contest and we are in business. 
Thanx to Saltlakearcher for all his help as well.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

I shot a recurve when I was younger, and still do occasionally. But I'm just a puss who hunts with a compund,14 mulies, 10 elk. My Dad 42 Mulies and around 15 elk. Range finder, What's that?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

Darin, I love you. I am going to go hunt bears for 9 days with my boat anchor. Maybe with my poor woodsman ship, crappy range finder, do-hicky, thing-abobbers, and wheels I can bring the beast home.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

It wasn't me. I couldn't shoot an elk if he ran up to me and stabbed himself in the throat, while I was at full draw! :? Sneaky bastards.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

Darin, I love you. I am going to go hunt bears for 9 days with my boat anchor. Maybe with my poor woodsman ship, crappy range finder, do-hicky, thing-abobbers, and wheels I can bring the beast home.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



north slope said:


> Darin, I love you. I am going to go hunt bears for 9 days with my boat anchor. Maybe with my poor woodsman ship, crappy range finder, do-hicky, thing-abobbers, and wheels I can bring the beast home.


I love you too Robbert. But you don't need all that fancy stuff. You killed one last year with a 357 mag pistol at 15 yards. Why don't you go African on them buggers and try a spear this year!
You say you're going for nine days, Hmm, Your track record says you'll only need three. :wink: What are you going to do for the other 6 days while your sweet little wife sits home and pines for your little troll body.  If you want I can check in on her and make sure she doesn't go crazy. :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



Cold Track said:


> I shot a recurve when I was younger, and still do occasionally. But I'm just a puss who hunts with a compound,14 mulies, 10 elk. My Dad 42 Mulies and around 15 elk. Range finder, What's that?


My point exactly. Here we have a couple compound shooters that actually have hunting skills and some woodsmanship under their belts. Deadly combination. These guys probably didn't even own a release five years ago. I'd also wager they didn't shoot sights for the longest time. :wink:

Bowhunters with brains. :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > With that stick flipper it could only be 1 of about 5 people in the entire state. TEX, are you missing a camera? :mrgreen:
> ...


Sweet each of you are averaging 1 elk every other year...MUCH better than the average compound shooter! :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":kx9zoe8l]A recurve is a superior hunting weapon.
> ...


Superior to the complicated, over weight, boat anchors they hunt with today. Let me also back up and say it is a superior hunting weapon in the right hands. You do have to get closer, and you won't get as many shots, but the shots you do get are usually death to whatever you're shooting at. A recurve requires no additional thought process when shooting it. No rangefinders, no light restrictions, you can soot it standing, sitting, bent over, straight up and down or canted clear to one side, up hill, downhill it's that same, It's your brain telling your hand and your eye where to shoot. Pure lethality when hunting. Modern equipment to often is used as a crutch for poor hunting skills. If you're a poor hunter, and you can't shoot a recurve worth a crap, you're dead in the water. But if you can get to within 80 yards of a deer, (and who can't) you've actually got a chance if you can shoot a speedbow halfway decent. Trouble is, not too many guys can shoot at 80 yards either. Crappy hunters shooting at animals out of their range with inferior equipment. Sounds like a recipe for disaster to me. :| :mrgreen:

BTW Pro, when are we gonna go pick out your new recurve? _(O)_[/quote:kx9zoe8l]
Is this why you hunt turkey's with a shotgun? Up your game buddy!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*

Turkeys are birds, birds are shot with a shotgun.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Any one now who shot this Elk*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Turkeys are birds, birds are shot with a shotgun.


Lame excuse :roll: ...just admit you can't get er done...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"Can't" means you don't know how, or you won't. I know how, I just won't do it.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

nope not my camera.

now i can hi-jack haha
i am somewhat new to archery, and i shoot a compound. Its older than most of yours i bet. mid 90's browning. i shot without a release for awhile, and without a sight too. i like it without a sight. But sorry tex, i hopefully will get a new PSE bow this summer. i just don't have the patience for that much, but i do think it would be fun to try


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you chew gum and walk? If so, you can shoot a recurve and be effective.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My first 3 archery kills were with a recurve back in the 80's. I then switched to a York compound bow w/o sights and w/o a release. When I switched to a Hoyt in the early 90's I put a sight on it and picked up a release and have been enjoying the sport as much as ever. I shoot in leagues and tournaments, and I don't feel that I am 'cheating'. I admittedly would love to get back into shooting with a recurve, but I don't feel I have the time/energy required to be proficient with such gear at this stage of my life. I say anyone hunting with archery gear should be commended as they are showing a desire to get extremely close to animals, so I don't care whether they hunt with a longbow, a recurve, or a compound with/without sights as long as they are effective and practice like crazy. :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that we have thoroughly rehashed that often debated topic maybe we can get back to the original question “Does anyone know who killed that elk?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Recurves are so light, you can easily carry them around just for picture opportunities, it makes you look like a better hunter.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg, Shhhhhh you'll blow my cover!


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Tex, don't worry about your cover being blown. Nobody actually looks at you or your bow or the harpooned game. All people see are those pretty, custom handmade with real turkey feather arrows in your quiver.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know.  I need to ugly it up and start shooting carbon huh... :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

This Is just some footage of me and some buddies hunting. This is how you really do it. None of those fancy technology bows that Tex calls a "recurve". Make sure you watch the WHOLE thing. I might buy a rifle one day. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> This Is just some footage of me and some buddies hunting. This is how you really do it. None of those fancy technology bows that Tex calls a "recurve". Make sure you watch the WHOLE thing. I might buy a rifle one day. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Maybe I am just a softy, but I find myself feeling bad for the animals.  -)O(-


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

> Maybe I am just a softy, but I find myself feeling bad for the animals.


So do I. Thats how many ppl in africa still get it done. I'm grateful for rifles/bows


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Maybe I am just a softy, but I find myself feeling bad for the animals.  -)O(-


They fulfilled their reason for their creation..............That's what its all about.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I am just a softy, but I find myself feeling bad for the animals.  -)O(-
> ...


To get 50 spears thrown at them and die slowly. :? I know that is the reality of how things still happen in undeveloped areas. Generally these indigenous people have much respect for the animals and land that they live on. I just seen the hippo one with two adults and a baby all confused, like I said I am just a softy. Thank goodness for technology, it sure can help.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Thank goodness I can go to Walmart and buy my hamburger where no animals are harmed or put through any kind of stress. :roll:

*Come on Jahan!! Grow a pair!!!* :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ah Oh Jahan, you are in trouble now.

We simply need to look back a few years because now we have too many people that like to drive through Yellowstone and look at the vast amounts of critters and find it peaceful and beautiful.

To the early settlers and those people in the video, they don't find peace when the children are crying from hunger pain and they never saw a herd of animals and found them to be beautiful other than the fact that they were happy to see them so they knew that there was going to be food for them. I am as adapted as the next guy.......I like to shoot BIG ones for the trophy value. It is my way of being selective. I thought the same as you when they were attacking that small hippo, "holy crap it's just a baby", well that baby weighs several hundred pounds and will feed many people. Some of us gaspped for air when Tree shot that elk calf this year. That is what he wanted. If it was 6 years old or 6 months old it didn't matter because it fulfilled it's reason for creation. It doesn't make a difference if the animal dies with a hundred spear holes or one bullet hole, it is still dead and I feel much more sacred for those rambunctious spear throwers than to the average trophy hunter that killed it "humanely" with one quick shot. Maybe I am too hardened or something but I love it and it almost brings a tear to my one good eye to see these guys go after ANY beast with mearly a spear in hand.

So what do you think of that, you big softy. ha ha


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

BTW, does anyone know who shot that elk so they can get their camera back? ha ha

This has to be the biggest Hi Jacking in a thread that I have ever seen.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

This is beyond a hi-jacking, so much for trying to help out a fellow hunter. I guess that is what I get for trying to be a good person.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mezner1 said:


> This is beyond a hi-jacking, so much for trying to help out a fellow hunter. I guess that is what I get for trying to be a good person.


Oh...come on mezner1... :lol:

Any one of these guy's would be willing to help out if they knew who owned the camera. In fact, I'd bet every guy that posted here thought that you were a downright decent guy for doing what you did...

Them guys are just having fun and meant no harm...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

mezner1 said:


> This is beyond a hi-jacking, so much for trying to help out a fellow hunter. I guess that is what I get for trying to be a good person.


Don't feel bad mezner1. The more this thread is commented on, the greater the number of people will be looking at it. I do admire you for trying to return the camera to its rightful owner. Honest men are getting more and more rare nowdays. Have you tried placing an ad on ksl.com? There is a lot more traffic there. Good luck in locating the owner.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS you are a meany! -O,- You too elkhunter22 and now there is no way in hell I am going to buy your house, besides the fact that it is about 3 times out of my budget. :wink: :lol: I agree with everything you guys said, I just think you all are making the assumption that they waste nothing and that is merely for food. I have no problem with them killing for food, even the baby hippo that weighs as much as a small elk (BTW how in the hell are they planning on getting those hippos out of the water). What you all don't see is behind the camera is that there are several Hummer H3's with winches ready to load up there game and take it back to there cribs where they have invited over all their peeps to have a serious rave party to celebrate the life of those animals. :mrgreen: _(O)_ :lol: These are posers, they are like the panhandler on the corner who begs for money all day then at the end of the day walks around the corner and hops in his Jaguar to head home to his mansion. :wink:

*NOTE: The last two sentences of my post are made up and are not to be taken seriously so you can bite me! *(u)* *


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

NHS said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


For the last time!!!!! *It's saw!* edahb. even dumber ass hillbilly. :lol: :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> NHS you are a meany! -O,- *You too elkhunter22 and now there is no way in hell I am going to buy your house, besides the fact that it is about 3 times out of my budget. :wink: :lol: * I agree with everything you guys said, I just think you all are making the assumption that they waste nothing and that is merely for food. I have no problem with them killing for food, even the baby hippo that weighs as much as a small elk (BTW how in the hell are they planning on getting those hippos out of the water). What you all don't see is behind the camera is that there are several Hummer H3's with winches ready to load up there game and take it back to there cribs where they have invited over all their peeps to have a serious rave party to celebrate the life of those animals. :mrgreen: _(O)_ :lol: These are posers, they are like the panhandler on the corner who begs for money all day then at the end of the day walks around the corner and hops in his Jaguar to head home to his mansion. :wink:
> 
> *NOTE: The last two sentences of my post are made up and are not to be taken seriously so you can bite me! *(u)* *


Jahan, you need to not worry about costs so much. A wise man told me that a person should find their passion and then learn how to make money at it................The same holds true for houses and properties. Find the place you want and THEN find a way to pay for it. :lol: It is very apparent to me that you need my place so you can go through your much needed therapy. Yes I said Therapy.............you need a place that you can castrate animals. You NEED to hear the screaming whales of a youngster pig as you take them tasty morcils out of his sack and place them in the bucket. That will help you find your way back to the more primitive life that you have become distant from. Therapy is a scary word but it will be good for you in the long run. YOU NEED MY PLACE!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

So much for heavy arrows (spears) means better penetration.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

NHS said:


> mezner1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is beyond a hi-jacking, so much for trying to help out a fellow hunter. I guess that is what I get for trying to be a good person.
> ...


I do not feel bad, it's all good. I have posted on here three time this time with pic's and on ksl.com many times, just can never get the pic on ksl.com.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

KSL has to be the worse or most tempramental site ever. It is very dificult to post photo's on there that have not been down sized. If I don't down size I usually will only add 1 photo. Even in that case, When I do all of the hoopla and writing the text, COPY the things that you wrote in the box, so when it kicks you back to the beginning and did not accept your photo, you can just paste the writing in the box and don't have to start over again. KSL has major problems in the editing section or renew also. I have edited an ad SEVERAL times before it finally takes effect.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> So much for heavy arrows (spears) means better penetration.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: I guess if I _threw_ my arrows at critters that comment would make sense. _(O)_


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > So much for heavy arrows (spears) means better penetration.
> ...


I know, I know you don't throw your arrows, you drop them on em.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------

